# TP-LINK TL-WR740N with BSNL - help needed!



## n3rd (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey everyone,

So I just recently bought a TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router as my D-Link modem+router setup is not functioning as well as it should. Now I have set up the username and p/w of BSNL in the PPoE settings (it was easy enough) and it's all accurate - but the DSL light simply won't glow. I don't know why that is. It works perfectly well with my D-Link modem. 

It's supposed to work well with BSNL, right?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2014)

just to be clear is this what you are doing:
telephone line----->dlink modem(in bridge mode/no bsnl username/pw in its setting)---->tp-link router(pppoe mode with bsnl username/pw)


----------



## n3rd (Mar 28, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> just to be clear is this what you are doing:
> telephone line----->dlink modem(in bridge mode/no bsnl username/pw in its setting)---->tp-link router(pppoe mode with bsnl username/pw)



Nope - I plugged DSL into WAN port of TP Link. I can't use the router directly as router/DSL modem? 
I'm a total n00b here so bear with me.


----------



## baiju (Mar 28, 2014)

This is a router only. You will need additional modem.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 28, 2014)

modem & router are different things.unless the product title says adsl router it is just a router.you need to connect modem lan port to wan port of router in the scheme i earlier posted.

P.S.which series is your avatar pic from?


----------



## n3rd (Mar 29, 2014)

Well, ****. Damn my ignorance, anyway thanks everyone!
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] - IT Crowd, Season 1 - "Would I blow everyone's mind if I ate dessert first?"


----------

